# British EQ - Definition?



## IshiiKurisu (May 6, 2011)

I know it may be some kind of noob question, but after many years with music, I still don't know what's the British EQ. I even don't know how is the graphic of this EQ. I don't know if it has something to do with the old british tones [The Beatles, Stones, Yardbirds; they all had a "typical" EQ, at least I realize that, maybe I'm wrong.], or with the old british gear [Orange, for example, has a unique tone, but very close, at least in my opinion, to other british amp manufacturers, such as Marshall].
Sorry if I'm being an idiot, but it's a terrible doubt to me and no one can answer me well.


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> I know it may be some kind of noob question, but after many years with music, I still don't know what's the British EQ. I even don't know how is the graphic of this EQ. I don't know if it has something to do with the old british tones [The Beatles, Stones, Yardbirds; they all had a "typical" EQ, at least I realize that, maybe I'm wrong.], or with the old british gear [Orange, for example, has a unique tone, but very close, at least in my opinion, to other british amp manufacturers, such as Marshall].
> Sorry if I'm being an idiot, but it's a terrible doubt to me and no one can answer me well.


 
Actually, I think that's an excellent question. I'd love to see an EQ map or whatever of British vs American, or Marshall vs Boogie. I know people talk about low mids, etc., but we should be able to very simply graphically represent that to see.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 6, 2011)

Taken from Sound On Sound forum

"British EQ
Today's Word for the Day was a special request from one of our inSync readers. British EQ - Can be loosely defined as any equalizer circuit that is designed and built in a way that emulates (in design or sound or both) the classic EQ circuits from the legendary mixers that came out of England in the 1950's, 60's and 70's. Soundcraft, Amek, Neve, Trident, and many other brands achieved legendary status during those years because engineers and producers liked their sound, and in particular liked the performance and sound of their equalizers. During the 1980's and 90's less expensive products began to show up from other parts of the world. British EQ was thus coined as a marketing term that became used by many of the English companies to combat the less expensive products. They felt that by making the distinction that not all mixers and EQ circuits sound the same they could maintain market share even at higher prices. By all accounts the idea worked because there is still today quite a bit of mystique around the concept of British EQ."


----------



## Fionn (May 6, 2011)

^ /thread


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 6, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> Taken from Sound On Sound forum
> 
> "British EQ
> Today's Word for the Day was a special request from one of our inSync readers. British EQ - Can be loosely defined as any equalizer circuit that is designed and built in a way that emulates (in design or sound or both) the classic EQ circuits from the legendary mixers that came out of England in the 1950's, 60's and 70's. Soundcraft, Amek, Neve, Trident, and many other brands achieved legendary status during those years because engineers and producers liked their sound, and in particular liked the performance and sound of their equalizers. During the 1980's and 90's less expensive products began to show up from other parts of the world. British EQ was thus coined as a marketing term that became used by many of the English companies to combat the less expensive products. They felt that by making the distinction that not all mixers and EQ circuits sound the same they could maintain market share even at higher prices. By all accounts the idea worked because there is still today quite a bit of mystique around the concept of British EQ."



So, British EQ is just some kind of marketing term? Is music industry lying to me?

[For me, all amps and EQ's are built following a basic scheme http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media/images/2098.gif , such as this one, no matter if it's american or british. I think I've answered my own question.]

Anyways, it makes the British EQ more "special", I don't know.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 6, 2011)

Typically the british sound is the difference in power section between KT66/El34s and 6L6s, the 6L6s have a much more focussed stream of electrons in comparison and this tends to reflect in the final sound, opposed to the 'bigger,edgier' british amp sound. There are other differences but the power section tubes is one of the big ones.


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> Taken from Sound On Sound forum
> 
> "British EQ
> Today's Word for the Day was a special request from one of our inSync readers. British EQ - Can be loosely defined as any equalizer circuit that is designed and built in a way that emulates (in design or sound or both) the classic EQ circuits from the legendary mixers that came out of England in the 1950's, 60's and 70's. ........... By all accounts the idea worked because there is still today quite a bit of mystique around the concept of British EQ."



Wait, I think we might be talking about two different things, here. OP, are you referring to this definition of British EQ, or are you referring to when a speaker or amp is voiced British vs American? Like, Eminence makes Red Coat speakers to have a British voicing, or Patriot speakers for American Voicing. There is definitely an EQ difference between them, so that part is not a marketing term. And obviously there's a legitimate EQ difference in the sound of the EL34 of a Marshall vs the 6L6 of a Mesa.


----------



## Jontain (May 10, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Actually, I think that's an excellent question. I'd love to see an EQ map or whatever of British vs American, or Marshall vs Boogie. I know people talk about low mids, etc., but we should be able to very simply graphically represent that to see.


 
This would be cool and very useful info to those of us who dont have access to large music stores with pleanty of different amps etc in stock. Might be a bit of hard work mind.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 10, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, I think we might be talking about two different things, here. OP, are you referring to this definition of British EQ, or are you referring to when a speaker or amp is voiced British vs American? Like, Eminence makes Red Coat speakers to have a British voicing, or Patriot speakers for American Voicing. There is definitely an EQ difference between them, so that part is not a marketing term. And obviously there's a legitimate EQ difference in the sound of the EL34 of a Marshall vs the 6L6 of a Mesa.


 
This way, I'd think these diffences 'tween Eminence and Patriot [for example] were just a tone thing, but it's a bit more complicated, as this thread is making me think.



> Typically the british sound is the difference in power section between KT66/El34s and 6L6s


 
This quote, for example, is one detail that might be forgotten, but it makes the tone [and the natural EQ, or course] goes or to America or to Britain, it depends.
But I'm almost convinced there's a British EQ the music market doesn't want us to discover, I just need a diagram and everything will be O.K..


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 25, 2011)

Is it just me or the British amps sounds more bass-y than the American ones?


----------



## Holy Katana (May 26, 2011)

This has nothing to do with amp EQs and more to do with the parametric EQs on mixers such as Neve or SSL, as far as I now. Which are kinda legendary for their sound.

I know someone else pointed that out, but yeah.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 28, 2011)

Holy Katana said:


> This has nothing to do with amp EQs and more to do with the parametric EQs on mixers such as Neve or SSL, as far as I now. Which are kinda legendary for their sound.
> 
> I know someone else pointed that out, but yeah.



You mean, it's more about a tone thing?


----------



## Holy Katana (May 30, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> You mean, it's more about a tone thing?



Sure, but on a larger scale (i.e., an entire mix). Also, Neves and SSLs sound very different. Neves are considered "warmer," SSLs "colder." SSL was the go-to board in the '80s, from what I've read, though.

I think it's more of a marketing term, as someone pointed out. But that's what I've always thought of when I heard "British EQ." The EQ in a mixer, not the tone stack on an amp.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 30, 2011)

Holy Katana said:


> Sure, but on a larger scale (i.e., an entire mix). Also, Neves and SSLs sound very different. Neves are considered "warmer," SSLs "colder." SSL was the go-to board in the '80s, from what I've read, though.
> 
> I think it's more of a marketing term, as someone pointed out. But that's what I've always thought of when I heard "British EQ." The EQ in a mixer, not the tone stack on an amp.



Actually, everybody thinks it's a EQ in a mixer, and that's what I was curious to know. But after a long time thinking, I think it's a tone thing, just like you said. Hard to define, but definable... 
_______________________________
Look at this shit here:


----------

